# COACHMEN SANTARA  RELIABILITY?



## clicks (Aug 5, 2001)

We are new to RV world.  We have found 1999 Coachmen Santara 292so that we are interested in.  This is 29 ft motor home on Ford 450 with V10 Triton.  We have heard that there is alignment problems with this size motor home and engine failure when engine gets hot.  We would appreciate any comments, good or bad, regarding this unit.


----------



## fjohn56 (May 6, 2002)

COACHMEN SANTARA  RELIABILITY?

Sorry I haven't really heard anything about this coach. What you have been told may very well be true. Then again, it might have only been a few coaches that had that problem. Trying to mass-produce a complex 
motorhome, with all its systems, is not easy or mistake-proof.
Keep RVing!!   John


----------



## Gary B (May 6, 2002)

COACHMEN SANTARA  RELIABILITY?

Hi Clicks
 Most of the handling problems have been with the 30 to 31 footers and really not all that many problems, as for the V-10 haven't heard of any problems with over heating or engine failures, (the V-10 has thermo proctection and is suppose to be able to run with no coolant in a limp home mode running on 5 cylinders). Coachmen make fair to good units, we had a 5th wheel that served us very well, we never had it back to the dealer for a thing, our only complaint about it was the furniture, could have been better. Good luck in your search GB


----------



## ccalara (May 7, 2002)

COACHMEN SANTARA  RELIABILITY?

I have a CL C MH made by Harney Motor Coach(SMC) on a FORD E450 Super Duty Diesel. I have been very happy with the handling and the performance of the MH. I just had a service with my front wheel alignment, my front wheel was wearing from the inside. I was told that FRD dont use adjustable oble for the wheel alignment. They installed an adjustable bolt and its godd for life as long as I own my MH. 

Cesar


----------

